# Panacur my bunnies



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I have ordered panacur for small animals -I only used previously typically one for bunnies -in syringe

Panacur Small Animal Oral Suspension 100ml - 10% - Animed Direct

Can somebody give be dosage per kg for this one in ml? Also when do I need to bleach trays -day 21 and 28?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

0.01ml per 200g and yes bleach everything, not just the trays, on days 21 & 28


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Can I ask- At what age can rabbits be wormed with this panacur? Im thinking of my newbies, they're only 9weeks at the moment.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I have asked that question yesterday and apparently there is no age limit but I would probably wait until week 12 minimum -I am bit paranoid when they are that small that anything can upset their tummies


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I have panacured Funky about month ago for 9 days as vet said due to his issues.
We are starting today 28dayd course-I have given him first does but I just wonder if is ok for me to do that or shall I wait 2 or 3 months for Funky?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

it will be fine to do him now, the 9 day course is pretty pointless in rabbits to be honest, it will only kill worms


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I just wanted to make sure it won't harm him to be panacured so quickly!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> 0.01ml per 200g and yes bleach everything, not just the trays, on days 21 & 28


So it is 0.05ml per kg -We have we from somewhere 0.2ml per kg!
I was giving them 0.1ml per kg (10th of 1ml syringe). With panacur for rabbits I was giving them 1 graduation for Funky and it was up to 2.5kg.
This worming stuff is confusing.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Is this panacur for small animals (pups and kitten) different taste than panacur for rabbits in syringe? My bunnies used to love to be panacured -now they run as at as they can


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Funky had dose of that dog panacur yesterday can I swap him to rabbits one? I cannot stress him out and he is not allowed shredded cereal or witabix


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

the 0.2ml per kg is for the weaker 2.5% liquid solution. 0.01ml per 200g (you need to round really to be aqurate) is the 10% solution

i have no idea on the taste im afraid, i havent tasted panacur myself, must be the one meds i havent :lol: the dosage on the rabbit is 1 graduation per so much weight but i cant remember the weight as i havent used it in forever, much cheaper to use the liquid solution lol.

yes you can swap to the rabbit panacur, it is still panacur just a different strength requiring a different dose


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> the 0.2ml per kg is for the weaker 2.5% liquid solution. 0.01ml per 200g (you need to round really to be aqurate) is the 10% solution
> 
> i have no idea on the taste im afraid, i havent tasted panacur myself, must be the one meds i havent :lol: the dosage on the rabbit is 1 graduation per so much weight but i cant remember the weight as i havent used it in forever, much cheaper to use the liquid solution lol.
> 
> yes you can swap to the rabbit panacur, it is still panacur just a different strength requiring a different dose


So to be sure bunny which is 1kg should only have 0.05ml so the 20th from 1ml syringe.
Sky is 2.18kg -so shall I give her 0.1
It is cheaper but I don't want to overdose them so I may be switching back to rabbits one!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I have counted all like you said and I Gould be given them half:
Baby Roo 940g / 0.05
Funky 1230g / 0.06
Miles 1860g / 0.09
ginny 3340g/ 0.16
Sky 2180g / 0.011
Hodge 2120g / 0.011
Barbie 2140g / 0.011
Oscar 2560g / 0.013
Elliot 2700g /0.014
Faith 4410g / 0.02
I am overparanoid!
I have given them double doses yesterday and today -would they be ok?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

you cant really over dose on panacur, unless you were to give them the whole bottle, but even then i doubt it would cause any adverse reactions.
i round up to the nearest 200g


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Mine all had 0.1 per for the whole 28 days so they will be fine im sure Aga


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Mine have just had a 28day course since George was a little off colour. I think the rabbit panacur is flavoured to make it more tastey, I always roll it up in a leaf anyway.


----------



## Johanna Fisher (Jun 21, 2016)

Lil Miss said:


> 0.01ml per 200g and yes bleach everything, not just the trays, on days 21 & 28


Hi I have been told it's 0.2ml/kg, I just want to check before giving the wrong dosage?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Johanna Fisher said:


> Hi I have been told it's 0.2ml/kg, I just want to check before giving the wrong dosage?


as i said 0.2 per kg is for the 2.5% solution, as i said 0.01 per 200g is for the 10% it all depends on what solution you are using


----------

